# want to try sand for the first time



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I've always had gravel and I've been really thinking about trying sand.

I like the idea of pool filter sand because of cost, but also because I read you can siphon it like gravel. However I am planning on getting some loaches and corys, so I don't think it's suitable.

Is there anything "softer" but not super lightweight? 

The horticultural sand posted in another thread looks nice, but it's mostly play sand so I don't know if it's ok either?

Also any input on colour? I can't decide between dark and light, I think I'm leaning towards light though.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Check out landscaping stores for their "fine sand". Very cheap and looks beautiful.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Keep in mind that if you use an AquaClear type filter if it gets sucked in it destroys the impellor. I have replaced three because of that. Now I only use the one extension to keep the intake away from the sand.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

very important to wash sand so all the light particles are gone. what I like to do is fill a bucket about 1/3 full of sand and let water run in for a bit and over flow. Then I like to stir it up, dump out all the dirty water and keep repeating until when you stir it up it settles in seconds with clear water. The process is a lot of work but if you take the time to wash it properly then you have very little risk of damaging equipment and you have a nice clear tank. I'd guess at least 1/4 of the sand will be lost when washing it.


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Just to clarify, I would consider aquarium sand too. I only have small tanks right now, so cost isn't that big of an issue. Is any aquarium sand ok?

I was thinking maybe Crystal River or Sunset Gold found at Big Al's.

http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempage_freshwater_substrates_supernaturals.html

My dad was there and picked me up some kuhli loaches and a horse faced loach today, so I'd like to change it as soon as possible.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

For a small tank I would recommend florite black sand, great for plants and should look great. I personally like dark substrates and if I could afford it I would use it in my 90


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

tankbusterlover said:


> Just to clarify, I would consider aquarium sand too. I only have small tanks right now, so cost isn't that big of an issue. Is any aquarium sand ok?
> 
> I was thinking maybe Crystal River or Sunset Gold found at Big Al's.
> 
> ...


I have a mix of the crystal river white and tahitian moon black in my planted 75. No problems with the sand being cloudy or being sucked up by the filter. My tank is also full of loaches and they love to sift through it.

That being said, if you will be planting the tank with heavy root feeders flourite sand will be a better option. I use root tabs to keep my crypts happy.


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I would *like* to have plants but last time I had aquariums many years ago I never had luck with them (not that I really did anything for them). Right now I have a single java fern 

I actually ordered some Flourish and Excel for when I do get around to setting up for plants, would you still recommend the flourite sand? Pretty sure I'm just going to stick to easier plants for now, no co2 injecting and fancy lighting for me lol.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would use the fluorite sand for the benefit for plants and the look it gives


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Is that something that needs replacing over time?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think so, its the "plant" substrates that need to be replaced every couple years or something, they are basically clay pellets.


----------

